# The Great USA BBW/SSBBW 'Myth'



## ladle (Jun 20, 2009)

So being a foreign FA you always read about people coming to the US and seeing millions of BBW and SSBBW here. Well I have to report that after 3 weeks in the US visiting the tourist hotspots of LA, San Diego, Las Vegas and New York there are very very few BBW and ssbbw that I've seen. Yes, I know I didn't venture outside those places but just saying, for many foreigners coming to the US, it is not what I was lead to believe.
I'm not disappointed, the BBW and SSBBW I have met have been incredible, just don't want the myth to cloud anyone.
Be keen to hear other views as well. This is just my personal view and does not reflect the opinion of every New Zealander/Male/FA/Tall guy.


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't speak for the other cities (although I'm surprised you didn't see many large people in Las Vegas, that place is like one big buffet), but every time I've been to Manhattan, I've felt like the largest person in the city. Probably because the food is expensive, the portions are small, and everybody walks everywhere.


----------



## ladle (Jun 20, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> I can't speak for the other cities (although I'm surprised you didn't see many large people in Las Vegas, that place is like one big buffet), but every time I've been to Manhattan, I've felt like the largest person in the city. Probably because the food is expensive, the portions are small, and everybody walks everywhere.



Yes, I should correct, I met very lovely beautiful bbw in Vegas.
I like the walking everywhere thing in Manhattan. Everywhere is just so accessable.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 20, 2009)

ladle said:


> Yes, I should correct, I met very lovely beautiful bbw in Vegas.
> I like the walking everywhere thing in Manhattan. Everywhere is just so accessable.




*So true- everything is accessible ;but, the amount of 'walking' that is required can be a shock for some. As far as our Mass Transit -The MTA has started to built elevators at strategic spots.

Glad you enjoyed our city - you should have checked out some of our local BBW Dances (usually held on Saturday nights)

So.. our Pizza was horrible... Sorry to hear that , what establishment did u go to ? 

. 
*



StarWitness said:


> I can't speak for the other cities (although I'm surprised you didn't see many large people in Las Vegas, that place is like one big buffet), but every time I've been to Manhattan, I've felt like the largest person in the city. Probably because the food is expensive, the portions are small, and everybody walks everywhere.



*
That the truth- in some establishments the portions are small - Buffet type of resturants are here -but, you really have to look for them
*


----------



## ladle (Jun 20, 2009)

Actually I did have GREAT pizza for lunch today!
Was thinking about going to a goddesses night tonight but unsure..
oh and bad spell..accessable = accessible! DOH


----------



## jakub (Jun 20, 2009)

ladle said:


> So being a foreign FA you always read about people coming to the US and seeing millions of BBW and SSBBW here. Well I have to report that after 3 weeks in the US visiting the tourist hotspots of LA, San Diego, Las Vegas and New York there are very very few BBW and ssbbw



You should go to Texas, its definitely better(bigger) than any place in Europe I've been.


----------



## Isa (Jun 20, 2009)

ladle said:


> So being a foreign FA you always read about people coming to the US and seeing millions of BBW and SSBBW here. Well I have to report that after 3 weeks in the US visiting the tourist hotspots of LA, San Diego, Las Vegas and New York there are very very few BBW and ssbbw that I've seen. Yes, I know I didn't venture outside those places but just saying, for many foreigners coming to the US, it is not what I was lead to believe.
> I'm not disappointed, the BBW and SSBBW I have met have been incredible, just don't want the myth to cloud anyone.
> Be keen to hear other views as well. This is just my personal view and does not reflect the opinion of every New Zealander/Male/FA/Tall guy.



Did you visit a Wal-Mart in any of the cities listed above? According to the various sighting threads, that is the very special hangout for fat women everywhere.


----------



## J_Underscore (Jun 20, 2009)

ladle said:


> So being a foreign FA you always read about people coming to the US and seeing millions of BBW and SSBBW here. Well I have to report that after 3 weeks in the US visiting the tourist hotspots of LA, San Diego, Las Vegas and New York there are very very few BBW and ssbbw that I've seen. Yes, I know I didn't venture outside those places but just saying, for many foreigners coming to the US, it is not what I was lead to believe.
> I'm not disappointed, the BBW and SSBBW I have met have been incredible, just don't want the myth to cloud anyone.
> Be keen to hear other views as well. This is just my personal view and does not reflect the opinion of every New Zealander/Male/FA/Tall guy.



for one, LA is definatly not the place to go (and i think maybe same said for NY). LA is 'beautiful people' and I think NY is full of tourists.
I heard chicago is a good place, 'everythings big in texas', the southern states have nice southern girls (knew one in georgia once), and i saw in a documentary that in Alabama '1 in 3 people are overweight'. Thats basically the little bits I know ha ha, but thats my input

and anyway, YOU ARE IN USA!! (like I wanna be), go on the net and look for the nearest FA/BBW meetings (such as the well known Butterfly Lounge in CA)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 20, 2009)

Did you go to Jersey at all??? 'Cause we have us some BBWs.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 20, 2009)

Shoulda come to central Maine.


We got 'em.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 21, 2009)

I made a couple of visits to Germany and never saw voluptuous bar maidens carrying arms full of beer steins... I was majorly disappointed too...

BTW... Next time you come to L.A. try Disneyland, or in San Diego try going to Sea World...


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 21, 2009)

ladle said:


> So being a foreign FA you always read about people coming to the US and seeing millions of BBW and SSBBW here. Well I have to report that after 3 weeks in the US visiting the tourist hotspots of LA, San Diego, Las Vegas and New York there are very very few BBW and ssbbw that I've seen. Yes, I know I didn't venture outside those places but just saying, for many foreigners coming to the US, it is not what I was lead to believe.
> I'm not disappointed, the BBW and SSBBW I have met have been incredible, just don't want the myth to cloud anyone.
> Be keen to hear other views as well. This is just my personal view and does not reflect the opinion of every New Zealander/Male/FA/Tall guy.



tourist hotspots have fatties, but keep in mind cities are full of walking and walking, and more known for the young, hip and dieting. i would not say new york has an exceptional ssbbw population until you get out to brooklyn and the more ethnically defined areas. try texas.


----------



## ladle (Jun 21, 2009)

Regardless of where or where nhot the bbw may be is irrelevant. I have had an absolute blast in the US. Of all the people I have met only 2 (Out of hundreds) have been rude to me. So thank you for being so hospitable and hopefully should anyone make it to NZ we will reciprocate


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 21, 2009)

I think beinginvolved here at Dimensions our idea of what is and is not fat can get a little skewed. I wonder if that had anything to do with you not noticing many day people. I personally see fat people everywhere. 



ladle said:


> So being a foreign FA you always read about people coming to the US and seeing millions of BBW and SSBBW here. Well I have to report that after 3 weeks in the US visiting the tourist hotspots of LA, San Diego, Las Vegas and New York there are very very few BBW and ssbbw that I've seen. Yes, I know I didn't venture outside those places but just saying, for many foreigners coming to the US, it is not what I was lead to believe.
> I'm not disappointed, the BBW and SSBBW I have met have been incredible, just don't want the myth to cloud anyone.
> Be keen to hear other views as well. This is just my personal view and does not reflect the opinion of every New Zealander/Male/FA/Tall guy.


----------



## Tad (Jun 22, 2009)

One thing to note is that the core of most cities tend to be much thinner than the suburbs and exurbs (what I call that distant, low density, sprawl around major cities). Tourists are usually in the heart of cities. 

Having said that, what the medical community calls obese, most at Dimensions would probably hardly register as fat. For example, a 5'5" woman who weights 180 pounds would be considered obese, but likely wouldn't even need to shop in plus-sizes stores unless she wanted to do so. So some of that obesity epidemic really doesn't register in the eyes of a lot of FA.

But good luck on lovely scenery for the rest of your trip!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 22, 2009)

Go to Boise, Idaho....anywhere in Texas...Minneapolis.

When you were in LA and San Diego, did you go to any of the bbw clubs? That would be a good place to scout the talent!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 22, 2009)

Texas is the fat people home land!


----------



## ladle (Jun 23, 2009)

Nope..never did the bbw club thing. Should have but didn't!
In London now and there do seem to be a lot of BBW here.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 23, 2009)

ladle said:


> Nope..never did the bbw club thing. Should have but didn't!
> In London now and there do seem to be a lot of BBW here.



Yeah in the UK there are tons of small to mid size bbws but very rare to see a ssbbw. I swear I'm the biggest person in the UK!

The bbw club thing is a great way to see all the girls out there....and LA has a few of them.


----------



## Cors (Jun 23, 2009)

Ladle, where in London are you? I live in the North and generally don't stray too far from central. I don't see many BBWs around here, let alone SSBBWs. 

I used to visit the US regularly (mostly stayed in NY, NJ, LA, Vegas, San Fran, San Jose and a month in Tahoe) and was not disappointed at all. Maybe we have a different definition of BBW? I am terrible at guessing weights, but my cut-off is 200 or so and that seems to be 1 in 3 girls - pretty amazing.


----------



## Cors (Jun 23, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Yeah in the UK there are tons of small to mid size bbws but very rare to see a ssbbw. I swear I'm the biggest person in the UK!



Biggest belly if anything, and possibly the cutest!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 23, 2009)

Cors said:


> Biggest belly if anything, and possibly the cutest!




So chiuquita, how come we've never had a coffee date? Or how come you never been to BGP?


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jun 23, 2009)

You didn't see any SSBBWs because we were in Orlando at the Dims Bash.  Should've put that on your itinerary...


----------



## NemoVolo (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't forget the Midwest bbws. I see them all over.

As for England, I didn't see any bbws until after I traveled north nearer Scotland. London had none that I saw. Then again, all the shops we visited were made for toothpick-size girls.


----------



## Lavasse (Jun 24, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Texas is the fat people home land!



Then you haven't been to Wisconsin lol. You can't swing a dead cat in this state without hitting a fat person! 

Its what happens when your known for beer, bratwurst, and cheese!!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 27, 2009)

NemoVolo said:


> Don't forget the Midwest bbws. I see them all over.



I will second this. It seems to me that the Midwest is often forgotten. There seems to be very few FAs in the Midwest and many bbw/ssbbw. It might help to broaden the search a little...


----------



## Shawna (Jun 27, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> I will second this. It seems to me that the Midwest is often forgotten. There seems to be very few FAs in the Midwest and many bbw/ssbbw. It might help to broaden the search a little...




Yes indeed! Kansas representing here.


----------



## SparkGirl (Jun 27, 2009)

_*Because we are smart...we're inside, all cozy, with the air conditioning eating bon-bons, TYVM :wubu:*_



ladle said:


> So being a foreign FA you always read about people coming to the US and seeing millions of BBW and SSBBW here. Well I have to report that after 3 weeks in the US visiting the tourist hotspots of LA, San Diego, Las Vegas and New York there are very very few BBW and ssbbw that I've seen. Yes, I know I didn't venture outside those places but just saying, for many foreigners coming to the US, it is not what I was lead to believe.
> I'm not disappointed, the BBW and SSBBW I have met have been incredible, just don't want the myth to cloud anyone.
> Be keen to hear other views as well. This is just my personal view and does not reflect the opinion of every New Zealander/Male/FA/Tall guy.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 28, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> I will second this. It seems to me that the Midwest is often forgotten. There seems to be very few FAs in the Midwest and many bbw/ssbbw. It might help to broaden the search a little...



I will THIRD this....Visit the Midwest where we are all corn and cow fed!!!!


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah no...come to the southern states...all the fat chicks live here. I mean hello we have to be fat...we put gravy on everything!!


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 28, 2009)

SIGH!!!!!

From this point of view it was the biggest mistake ever to move to the Middle East. You end up not even feeling like a man - you never see anyone who catches your eye, you feel completely stripped of any feeling or desire, you end up wondering whether there's something wrong with you, whether you're destined to be alone forever. You resent every time a girl asks you for a date, or every time you're paid a compliment: you wonder what any of it matters, and you just feel more lonely.

I think the only place for an FA is the US. It just feels as though that country's gates are firmly closed to me for now. I'm just grateful to dims, because it makes me feel as though I'm not alone.


----------



## Isa (Jun 28, 2009)

Bafta1 said:


> SIGH!!!!!
> 
> From this point of view it was the biggest mistake ever to move to the Middle East. You end up not even feeling like a man - you never see anyone who catches your eye, you feel completely stripped of any feeling or desire, you end up wondering whether there's something wrong with you, whether you're destined to be alone forever. You resent every time a girl asks you for a date, or every time you're paid a compliment: you wonder what any of it matters, and you just feel more lonely.
> 
> I think the only place for an FA is the US. It just feels as though that country's gates are firmly closed to me for now. I'm just grateful to dims, because it makes me feel as though I'm not alone.



Don't give up. I am sure one day you will be able to immigrate and all of the fat chicks here will welcome you with open arms.


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Isa said:


> Don't give up. I am sure one day you will be able to immigrate and all of the fat chicks here will welcome you with open arms.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Isa again.

Oh well! Thanks for putting things in perspective, and for making me smile!


----------



## Isa (Jun 28, 2009)

Bafta1 said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Isa again.
> 
> Oh well! Thanks for putting things in perspective, and for making me smile!



You're welcome. Just keep what I said in mind when you're feeling down. Oh and make sure to let everyone know when you finally make it over here.


----------



## mango (Jun 28, 2009)

Bafta1 said:


> SIGH!!!!!
> 
> From this point of view it was the biggest mistake ever to move to the Middle East. You end up not even feeling like a man - you never see anyone who catches your eye, you feel completely stripped of any feeling or desire, you end up wondering whether there's something wrong with you, whether you're destined to be alone forever. You resent every time a girl asks you for a date, or every time you're paid a compliment: you wonder what any of it matters, and you just feel more lonely.
> 
> I think the only place for an FA is the US. It just feels as though that country's gates are firmly closed to me for now. I'm just grateful to dims, because it makes me feel as though I'm not alone.



*Well said.

I know that feeling after living for so many years in Australia which just doesn't really have much of a fat population - much less people who are fat & proud / happy.

Alot of people over here in the US have asked me why don't I just find a fat girl back home in Oz but its alot easier said than done. I feel like I wasted afew too many years back there.

I'm still here in the US plugging away & trying to get established.

I haven't given up on the dream just yet...

*


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 28, 2009)

It always cracked me up when i heard there were no ssbbws in Oz...i would walk around parramatta and there were a ton there...i was like, wow...i see fat people...but not many in the middle of the cities, too much walking, lol....


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 28, 2009)

I dunno, Ladle, sometimes this seems like the perennial question around fatland. No idea why you weren't seein a lot of fatties. All I can do is second the comments from us chicks in the midwest. We represent pretty hard out here.


----------



## Suze (Jun 29, 2009)

I wonder how the OP classify a bbw or ssbbw in the weight department. I've probably said this before, but I live in a country with one of the lowest obesity rates in the world. I see LOTS of bbw in a day (ssbbw not so often, but I'd estimate maybe a couple times a day). I swear the situation was different only a few years ago, but it's plenty of fats everywhere.)

I'm not sure why, but your assumptions makes me slightly irritated!


----------



## mediaboy (Jun 29, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Yeah no...come to the southern states...all the fat chicks live here. I mean hello we have to be fat...we put gravy on everything!!



Baby, don't say maybe; just spread those thighs and gimme that gravy!


----------



## sierrak (Jun 29, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> I will second this. It seems to me that the Midwest is often forgotten. There seems to be very few FAs in the Midwest and many bbw/ssbbw. It might help to broaden the search a little...



I think there more FA's in the midwest than you may think. We're out here!


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 29, 2009)

sierrak said:


> I think there more FA's in the midwest than you may think. We're out here!



Well show yourselves DAMMIT...I mean purty pleeze with lots of whip cream and cherries on top


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 29, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> Well show yourselves DAMMIT...I mean purty pleeze with lots of whip cream and cherries on top



I'll even double the cherries on top!


----------



## t3h_n00b (Jul 2, 2009)

you should have come to Harlem, the South Bronx, Bed-Stuy, Queens, etc when you came to NYC. Lots more bbw's there.


----------

